# Completely disable Symantec Endpoint Protection



## bacoto (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all! This is the issue: I need to disable Symantec Endpoint Protection completely because is blocking some tools I used for remote connections. I need to disable it, not uninstall it because sometimes is needed for an authentication process in a VPN.

The problem is that eventhough I disabled all Symantec-related services and starting processes in msconfig, it stills appears ON in the Security Service Center.
I've tried disabling in msconfig and regedit (I don't see any entry for this). I'm using Windows Vista, with no Windows Defender.
And it is not possible for me to change any setting from the software, it was locked by the administrator.

Can someone please help me? I'm desperate!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We do not assist getting around restrictions put in place by administrators.

Closing thread.


----------

